# i49 seedbank



## buddog (Jan 23, 2020)

Has anyone done business with i49 Seedbank


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 23, 2020)

There are a few new seed banks out there that look real glossy and pretty...this one and another called Pacific seed bank come to mind...I’ve ordered from them and I think their stuff is junk...I think they are just selling random seeds and calling them all kinds of new strains...I’d avoid...


----------



## key2life (Jan 23, 2020)

This guy posted a positive review

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/i49-net-a-california-seed-company.76017/


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Mar 13, 2020)

As a follow-up, all their seeds performed pretty much as ordered, my only problem with i49 is all the seeds are their own breeds, I have gone almost exclusively to Humbolt Seed ORGANIZATION, they have some of the best strains and breeders in the world.
But make sure you go to the Humboldt Seed Organization, do NOT order from Humboldt Seed Company, they're not the same and HSC is nowhere near as good as HSO.
And there are no hassles at all getting seeds from them no matter where you live.


----------



## choking_victim (Apr 13, 2020)

I ordered from i49. Even in their rush season  Igot the seeds within 10 days.
9 of 9 germinated and got 3 free because I paid with crypto currency.
I won't get into detail, but you won't have to worry about customs if you're in the U.S.


----------

